# McMullen County Weekend



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Shot a doe, 2 hogs, and a 9 point buck in two days. Shot some javelinas too but no recovery.

































Perfect heart shots on both deer with Simmons Landshark 100 gr broadheads.
Bowtech Tribute.
Buck scored 122 7/8 4.5 year old management buck.

Thanks for looking!


----------

